# 16 MH passes this year and only 1.9 yrs old!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Saw this bitch on Retriever News list. She has more MH passes already this year than any other dog of any breed. 16 so far! http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=594538

Now isn't that amazing?? And she's so young!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that's beyond amazing! Awesome pedigree.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Her owner runs down here in the winter, have marshalled many a test where he was a handler. Accomplished guy and I know this gal's mother has a boatload of master passes too.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Saw this bitch on Retriever News list. She has more MH passes already this year than any other dog of any breed. 16 so far! http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=594538
> 
> Now isn't that amazing?? And she's so young!


Yes indeed, that's awesome!

Rugby, one of her grandsires, was also a star at an early age. And I couldn't help but notice how strong the Rugby influence is on her looks. 

FTGoldens


----------

